# How Can I Convince a Long-Time Smoker that Vape is Safe



## TheBoredvApe (23/9/22)

Hi everyone,

I have a family member who has been smoking for several decades.

No kidding, we're talking 40+ years.

I feel like Vaping might be a healthier solution for them, but they are adamant that vaping is:

a) more dangerous than smoking (vape=aerosol)
b) the device is going to explode suddenly at any moment.

Do you have any thoughts and possibly resources I can use to back up the safety of Vape?

P.S - Does anyone have any thought about what might happen for someone who has been dependant on smoking for 40+ years to suddenly move over to vape? Will their body reject the change, etc?

Any advice or tips appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Allen DV (23/9/22)

Smoking produces a lot of second-hand smoke, which is very detrimental to the growth of children. vaping is just a transition, and the ultimate goal is to quit smoking & vaping. just my two cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe (23/9/22)

Allen DV said:


> Smoking produces a lot of second-hand smoke, which is very detrimental to the growth of children. vaping is just a transition, and the ultimate goal is to quit smoking & vaping. just my two cents.


Thanks, Allen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (23/9/22)

It's difficult, but tell him that many of the people on ECIGSSA were long term smokers - 30 years and up - who have made the switch. Invite him to join the forum; drag him along to a vape meet where he'll be surprised at the number of faces that haven't been blown off. This is a pretty knowledgeable group, many of whom have had to debunk the myths circulated by the press for years.

I haven't read the book because it seems to be more geared towards people considering stopping rather than those who have made the switch, but Dr. Colin Mendelsohn's "Stop Smoking Start Vaping" is apparently an outstandingly good and unbiased read. Colin is a never smoked, never vaped activist, well worth looking up for cogent, scientific arguments to make the switch.

However, you can only do so much. I have a friend with early COPD who would rather medicate and smoke than vape full time despite my incessant nagging.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (23/9/22)

Firstly, I would present them with the evidence of *unbiased *scientific studies that have been conducted. The Royal College of Physicians conducted a study on vaping. Although I could not find the original document, I did manage to find an "update" on the original one here.
With regards to safety, when using a regulated device, the chances of something exploding are *significantly* decreased as opposed to using a Mechanical/Unregulated device. This is because the chipset in a regulated device has built-in safety features which prevent the user from firing the device if the batteries are reversed or it has a cut-off which prevents you from firing your device for too long (usually a 10-second cut-off). Then again, someone who transitions from cigarettes to a vape device usually does not just pick up a regulated box mod as their first device due to it being a bit bulky and daunting. They usually opt for something like a pod starter kit like the Vuse devices sold at your local Spar/Pick & Pay and these have built-in safety features as well. There are quite a few articles on the interwebs which talk about how safe regulated devices are. 

I was a smoker for roughly 20 years and only quit after joining the forum in 2018. I had difficulty convincing the wife that vaping was better than smoking but eventually managed to do so using scientific study reports like the one linked above.

Secondly, it's a mindset. I carried a mod with me every day for close to a year, alternating between a cigarette and vaping before I finally put the Stuyvies away. I woke up one morning with a sore chest from smoking too much the evening before and just decided, enough is enough. 

Convincing your family member might take some time, but keep at it! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/22)

Quite honestly, I've found that people who are "adamant" that vaping is dangerous can't be persuaded otherwise. No matter what you say or do; no matter what scientific studies you present to them, their belief sticks stronger than Super Glue. 

The underlying reason for their refusal to budge is, of course, that they don't *want to* give up smoking. Let them be ... no point in wasting your energy. If and when they're ready to stop, they'll make the change.

Regarding your question of the effect on the body of a smoker switching to vaping, they will probably cough more at the beginning, because juice does not contain analgesics to numb the throat, which cigarettes contain. 

If they enjoy vaping and chain-vape, they could suffer from nicotine overdose, as they will probably be getting more nicotine than they did with cigarettes. 
They might feel light-headed and nauseaous. If so, they must just stop vaping until it goes away and they must cut back on either the amount that they vape or the nic strength.

Other than that, I can't think of any other physical changes which could be of concern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (23/9/22)

That's a tough one... You can't really convince them, but you can show them how it's helped and worked for you. Hopefully it sparks something for them to reconsider their view. 
I helped a few people and most of them went back to smoking unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/9/22)

My mom has been a smoker for close to 60 years. Got her an Xross Mini pod to try and help her quit. She insists that it gives her headaches. Tried to help her after she's had several light strokes. In the end, someone has to want to make a change. Before they want to change, they wont. Period. I have a colleague that vapes his entire 7 days off long weekend on shifts, and on his way to work after those 7 days he HAS to buy smokes to get through night shift. It's a mental thing. I've pif'd this guy a mountain of stuff, but still he persists with this behavior. Now I just smile and wave. I switched over to be able to vape indoors at work initially, before they updated our policies. Then I fell off the wagon and on and off a few times. Now it's like @Stranger told me. "I'm a smoker, but today I choose not to". As simple as that. If your mind isn't in the game, no vape will ever work. I spent almost all day on 3ml juice while having stitches out and running errands. If I was still smoking I'd have killed two packs easily. It's a mindset that you need to get yourself into.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/9/22)

bring him to a vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (23/9/22)

Firstly don't try and convince them that it is safe because why should they believe you over those with an agender to condemn vaping when you can't back it up with any science, the science only says it's less harmful! The starting point should be honesty and how much more dangerous and unhealthy it is to smoke rather than saying vaping is safe because it's not!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/22)

I agree with what was mentioned above. When you speak about vaping, always do it from a comparison perspective as an alternative to smoking or as a smoking cessation method. It’s not safe to vape but it’s at least 80% safer than smoking.


Here are some more resources 









E-cigarettes: What we know and what we don’t – Cancer Research UK - Juta MedicalBrief


There are mixed messages when it comes to e-cigarettes, with many headlines proclaiming that vaping is just as bad or worse than smoking, reports Cancer Research UK. In fact, research shows that vaping is far less harmful than smoking. It has been a decade since e-cigarettes first gained...




www.medicalbrief.co.za





*Highlights*:
1. In fact, research shows that vaping is far less harmful than smoking
The best evidence available in humans shows e-cigarettes are far less harmful than smoking. For example, one study found significantly lower levels of exposure to harmful chemicals in people who switch from smoking to vaping compared with those who continued to smoke.

2. We now have evidence that e-cigarettes combined with the behavioural support from stop smoking services are also effective in helping people to stop smoking

3. And the good news is that smoking rates and the perceptions around the acceptability of smoking have declined in young people, even since the introduction of e-cigarettes. So, it doesn’t seem like e-cigarettes have interfered with the promising drop in levels of smoking in young people.

4. Large, long-term studies examining topics such as harms, youth use, use patterns over time, use of flavours and effectiveness in smoking cessation are needed.


And one more interesting article.








CoEHAR study on ecig flavored liquids: samples are 80% lower risk than smoking


The results of the study showed no contaminants in all e-liquids and a metal content below the levels permitted by WHO for drinking-waters




www.coehar.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> My mom has been a smoker for close to 60 years. Got her an Xross Mini pod to try and help her quit. She insists that it gives her headaches. Tried to help her after she's had several light strokes. In the end, someone has to want to make a change. Before they want to change, they wont. Period. I have a colleague that vapes his entire 7 days off long weekend on shifts, and on his way to work after those 7 days he HAS to buy smokes to get through night shift. It's a mental thing. I've pif'd this guy a mountain of stuff, but still he persists with this behavior. Now I just smile and wave. I switched over to be able to vape indoors at work initially, before they updated our policies. Then I fell off the wagon and on and off a few times. Now it's like @Stranger told me. "I'm a smoker, but today I choose not to". As simple as that. If your mind isn't in the game, no vape will ever work. I spent almost all day on 3ml juice while having stitches out and running errands. If I was still smoking I'd have killed two packs easily. It's a mindset that you need to get yourself into.


I totally agree. If there's a need or want to quit or even smoke less then there's a chance of/for a successful transition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/22)

Realistically the best role vapers can play is to be prepared to take the time to inform, give information resources and tell their own story if an interest is shown! Maybe trying to force an opinion or information on to somebody who smokes will do more harm than good as people are stubborn and certainly don't like others telling them what they should do (although that's not what's going on and only the best intentions are meant)! As others have mentioned the real key is the smoker has to be wanting to quit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe (26/9/22)

DavyH said:


> It's difficult, but tell him that many of the people on ECIGSSA were long term smokers - 30 years and up - who have made the switch. Invite him to join the forum; drag him along to a vape meet where he'll be surprised at the number of faces that haven't been blown off. This is a pretty knowledgeable group, many of whom have had to debunk the myths circulated by the press for years.
> 
> I haven't read the book because it seems to be more geared towards people considering stopping rather than those who have made the switch, but Dr. Colin Mendelsohn's "Stop Smoking Start Vaping" is apparently an outstandingly good and unbiased read. Colin is a never smoked, never vaped activist, well worth looking up for cogent, scientific arguments to make the switch.
> 
> However, you can only do so much. I have a friend with early COPD who would rather medicate and smoke than vape full time despite my incessant nagging.


This is excellent advice, thanks @DavyH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe (26/9/22)

Timwis said:


> Realistically the best role vapers can play is to be prepared to take the time to inform, give information resources and tell their own story if an interest is shown! Maybe trying to force an opinion or information on to somebody who smokes will do more harm than good as people are stubborn and certainly don't like others telling them what they should do (although that's not what's going on and only the best intentions are meant)! As others have mentioned the real key is the smoker has to be wanting to quit!


Agreed, wanting to quit is actually key.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe (26/9/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I agree with what was mentioned above. When you speak about vaping, always do it from a comparison perspective as an alternative to smoking or as a smoking cessation method. It’s not safe to vape but it’s at least 80% safer than smoking.
> 
> 
> Here are some more resources
> ...


These are super informative, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe (26/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> My mom has been a smoker for close to 60 years. Got her an Xross Mini pod to try and help her quit. She insists that it gives her headaches. Tried to help her after she's had several light strokes. In the end, someone has to want to make a change. Before they want to change, they wont. Period. I have a colleague that vapes his entire 7 days off long weekend on shifts, and on his way to work after those 7 days he HAS to buy smokes to get through night shift. It's a mental thing. I've pif'd this guy a mountain of stuff, but still he persists with this behavior. Now I just smile and wave. I switched over to be able to vape indoors at work initially, before they updated our policies. Then I fell off the wagon and on and off a few times. Now it's like @Stranger told me. "I'm a smoker, but today I choose not to". As simple as that. If your mind isn't in the game, no vape will ever work. I spent almost all day on 3ml juice while having stitches out and running errands. If I was still smoking I'd have killed two packs easily. It's a mindset that you need to get yourself into.





> someone has to want to make a change. Before they want to change



This hit home. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (26/9/22)

I personally have a totally different mind set.

I leave these lying around.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

